# Roper pictures!



## naturalfeddogs

Four weeks old I think in these..


----------



## naturalfeddogs

And here is the latest, at 5 weeks...







It looks like she will have at least one blue eye, but I can't tell about the other yet.


----------



## Celt

She's just too cute.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Thanks, we get her next Saturday.


----------



## Celt

You must be so excited. I hope she's everything you've waited for.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Updated pictures now that she's home


----------



## Herzo

OK so very late to this but congrats on the new pup. Sorry about Lucky. When did you lose her? It's been so long since I have been on.

Roper is so cute.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Thanks, we lost her about two months ago or so now. It still seems strange sometimes without her.

And thanks on Roper! She's 16 weeks now and WILD! She's totally different from any of the others ever were as puppies.


----------



## gemma23426

naturalfeddogs said:


> And here is the latest, at 5 weeks...
> View attachment 13409
> 
> It looks like she will have at least one blue eye, but I can't tell about the other yet.


Much cuter. Love this for this puppy <3


----------



## 34153

The brown male cockapoo is a corporate wellness office dog for 4-1/2 years now. The multicolor cockapoo is the litter mate sister stay-at-home.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

PooDaddy said:


> View attachment 13681
> View attachment 13689
> 
> The brown male cockapoo is a corporate wellness office dog for 4-1/2 years now. The multicolor cockapoo is the litter mate sister stay-at-home.


Really cute, but make a new thread for your dog pictures, and tell us some more about them.


----------



## petguides.co

34153 said:


> View attachment 13681
> View attachment 13689
> 
> The brown male cockapoo is a corporate wellness office dog for 4-1/2 years now. The multicolor cockapoo is the litter mate sister stay-at-home.


cute


----------

